# Picky Tegu



## Nakiedoggo (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi! My 1-2 month old B&W Argentine Tegu, whom I've had for two weeks now, refuses to eat anything else but turkey, and the occasional chicken heart. Is this normal for his age? I've even tried some live worms, fruit veggies, and some gizzards, but he didn't have any interest. Maybe it's because I'm a new Gu parent and over reacting, but I would like to try to vary his diet if, I could. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## viejo (Oct 3, 2016)

Try dubia roaches.


----------



## ophidia (Oct 4, 2016)

Mine's picky too. She will only eat whole rodents at this point, and is far too lazy to chase down dubias anymore. She's only eaten turkey a couple of times but doesn't now. I can see a couple of days of fasting in her future. I got her as a baby in August, and she's always been very rodent-centric in her dietary preferences. She's never eaten superworms, fruits, chicken liver, etc. I should rename her Princess.


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 4, 2016)

My tegu is pretty picky himself, but I've had a bit of luck with some other things:

Horned worms
Wax worms (Though they are getting a bit too small for him now, he can eat a boatload)
Salmon is possibly his favorite
pinkie and fuzzy mice
Mango

That's pretty much all he'll eat. Refuses turkey, eggs, most all fruits.
It seems that tegus just vary quite a bit in their taste, so just keep trying until you've got a nice list of things that he or she likes and cycle that, but keep adding new things if you can.


----------



## Madeline S (Nov 21, 2016)

Have you tried fish? My tegu can destroy some seafood. Lol


----------



## Cody096 (Nov 21, 2016)

You could always smear the ground turkey over whatever you're trying to feed him. You could also just mash any bugs together and mix them into the turkey as well. I had to do that to get my tegu started on dubias, though once he did start on them he quickly demolished the colony lol


----------



## Trede (Nov 22, 2016)

When I first rescued my tegu, she was a super picky eater. She still only picks at fruits and veggies when offered, so I've had to trick her in to eating them (like a child  ). Reptilinks have been one of her favorites and they're super convenient, but you're going to pay for that convenience. Salmon (the only time I've EVER worried about my fingers hand feeding...), smelt, f/t mice, and quail eggs have also been big appetite stimulators, but of course ymmv.


----------



## cab5392 (Nov 22, 2016)

My tegu wouldn't touch anything but turkey for a few weeks. I would offer roaches/mealies/superworms and she wouldn't pay them the slightest bit of attention. Tried dubia again one day, and I don't think I've ever seen a lizard murder and eat an insect so brutally. They just have to be in the mood I guess.


----------

